# Question about a mp3 download site



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

I pay for music downloads however someone was telling me about this site? mp3skull-is anyone familiar w/ this site?
Wal mart is no longer offering mp3 downloads. Some songs that I have paid for will no longer play. I suppose I have no recourse since I purchased them via Wal Mart. :down:


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Walmart sent out several notices about their music downloads before they shut their service down. It's been so long that I don't remember what they said, but no, you have no recourse.

I'm not even going to Google that site since I've never heard of it as a legitimate music site. iTunes and Amazon.com sell music legally. There are also streaming services like Rdio and Spotify.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> Walmart sent out several notices about their music downloads before they shut their service down. It's been so long that I don't remember what they said, but no, you have no recourse.
> 
> I'm not even going to Google that site since I've never heard of it as a legitimate music site. iTunes and Amazon.com sell music legally. There are also streaming services like Rdio and Spotify.


DoubleHelix:
I will be going w/ Amazon for I do not want to encounter anymore problems w/ my music downloads. Do U know if there will a conflict w/ the music I already paid for via WalMart and future music I will be purchasing via Amazon. Will Amazon be able to determine they are paid for!. I have backed them up.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your downloads from Amazon have nothing to do with your downloads from Walmart. If you can't play the music from Walmart, then you have to re-buy those songs from Amazon or iTunes.

The music you buy from Amazon is DRM-free so you won't have the same license server issue again with music you buy there.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazon gives free storage for purchased music in their cloud drive.
Make sure you select to load them to your cloud drive in your account preferences.
That way they are always there and you can download them anytime you want.
That is only for music you purchase from amazon.
They give you 5GB free for other music that you have that you want to upload and store.
That won't help with your walmart music,but it will help protect your
new music.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

mp3skull 
http://mp3skull.com/copyright.html

read the copyright bit



> mp3skull.com does not host any of the music files displayed on this site.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might be some help for your walmart music here.........
http://www.walmart.com/cp/MP3-Music-Download-Service/1088220


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you click the "sign in" link, it goes to an invalid location. It's been years since Walmart shut down their licensing services.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> Your downloads from Amazon have nothing to do with your downloads from Walmart. If you can't play the music from Walmart, then you have to re-buy those songs from Amazon or iTunes.
> 
> The music you buy from Amazon is DRM-free so you won't have the same license server issue again with music you buy there.


Thank U for the clarification on Wal Mart Downloads and Amazon...Yes DRM key I was concerned because I just have Windows Media Player. I had burned a CD that I purchased to WMP but the songs would not play.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

leroys1000 said:


> Amazon gives free storage for purchased music in their cloud drive.
> Make sure you select to load them to your cloud drive in your account preferences.
> That way they are always there and you can download them anytime you want.
> That is only for music you purchase from amazon.
> ...


Thank U Leroys1000,
I will keep that in mind when I download from Amazon.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

Blackmirror said:


> mp3skull
> http://mp3skull.com/copyright.html
> 
> read the copyright bit


Blackmirror:
Thank U for this site. I only want to purchase as to not have any problems w/ files.


----------



## Coastal (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> If you click the "sign in" link, it goes to an invalid location. It's been years since Walmart shut down their licensing services.


DoubleHelix:
I liked Walmart for u could use a reload able gift card for downloading music and not have to put credit card info out there. I am not a huge download er due to memory space so I try to be selective (frugal) so yes its been a while since I downloaded music, but I will go w/ Amazon. Appreciate all the tips and info. :up:


----------



## dfwcat (Jan 3, 2012)

I've downloaded maybe too much from Amazon, but I can't help it. I always find an album or song I can't live without. Point is I've had little or no problems. The bit rate is up at 256 so the file size is large. In the past I have seen the bit rate very unstable which makes it hard to play on some players as an mp3. I'll run these songs through Audacity (a free music editor) and change the bit rate to 128 which is more common and it stablizes it. Overall, Amazon is a good download site and cheaper than iTunes.


----------



## rulerpeaceful (Feb 17, 2012)

Walmart sent out several notices about their music downloads before they shut their service down. It's been so long that I don't remember what they said, but no, you have no recourse.Your downloads from Amazon have nothing to do with your downloads from Walmart. If you can't play the music from Walmart, then you have to re-buy those songs from Amazon or iTunes.


----------

